# mixing south american cichlids with africans?



## lidder_b (Apr 30, 2010)

Has anyone every mixed south american cichlids with africans? I have only 1 convict and 1 TILAPIA BUTTERKOFERI in a 33 gallon tank. I don't want to keep this tank running for just 2 fish. Would i be able to put them in a 100gallon african cichlid tanks.


----------



## pacific (Apr 21, 2010)

Biggest problem would be with the pH. The SA cichlids like something a bit under 7, whereas the typical African cichlid tank (assuming Malawi or Tang), is more like a pH of 8.


----------



## sean2477 (May 18, 2010)

It is possible. Im in the middle of downsizing some tanks, and have had my 2 large oscars in with my much smaller africans. they ate 1 the first day and havent touched any more since. its been about 2 and a half months now, and things are still good.


----------



## bailey (Apr 24, 2010)

not a problem at all.. untill the tilapia wants to kick ass. then the con will be fish food. min for the tilapia is a 90. if you cant keep the fih properly, dont keep it at all. 

bailey


----------



## AWW (Apr 22, 2010)

slowley change the ph so there isnt any shock and no big deal. I would be more worried about agression and type of food. Africans like veggies and SA liike meat. And most SA new world cichlids get larger than africans mbu africans and peococks.

Alex


----------



## vento_joe (Apr 21, 2010)

I actually have 2 large oscars, a very big gourami, clown loaches, a strawberry peacock and a few other Africans in my tank with no issues at all. Totally all mix tank. Mind you my tank is 180 gallons. They seem to adapt to the PH quite well.


----------



## Smiladon (Apr 23, 2010)

I have had them mixed together before for a while. As long as it is a stable pH, the SA's should be able to adapt. I am sure your pH in your african tank is less than 8. mine is around 7.8 and the whole tank is full of aragonite sand and lime rocks + shells. 

Since our normal tap water's pH is around 6.8, the total pH change would just be 1 (which is still a big change for the fish).

What you need to be worried about is the size of the fish. How big can your african's get and how big can your SA's get...and the current size of africans vs SAs

If the africans are bigger than your SA's now, then you can expect your SAs to be beat up bad (depends on african species). If your SA's are big enough to fit the african's in their mouth, then be prepared to loose a few.

Some people would say that mixing a really bad idea (ideally it is), but if it works, it works. Remember...stable pH is more important than pH values (learned that from April while keeping Discus . Thank you April).


----------



## Leonel Ruiz (Jul 6, 2011)

I have 2 buttis lits of mbunas a grown jaguar a mayan cichlid 2 green terror 2 vieja synspillum 4 convicts 2 dempseys 1 green texas and other africans they luve in a 210 gallon tank with a stable ph of 7.8 and they thrive


----------



## Brisch (May 13, 2010)

I have a 3" keyhole in with my african tank, hes doing just fine


----------



## -DC- (Apr 21, 2010)

there is no straight forward answer, it'll be risky i always mix fish who arnt technicaly compatable,sometimes it orks others you get a mess of dead fish (especially with cichlids)

Biggest factor is species choices and stocking. Parameters shouldn't matter keep tank neutral (7 ish) and both african's and SA's will adapt and thrive. But generically saying SA and African isn't specific enough.

The type of African will make a huge difference, Most satellite species, vic's, hap's and peacocks all would be fine with SA's, it's the Malawi Mbuna that you have too be careful with. 

Stocking issue i foresee (long term with Mbuna) are going too be

- Mbuna are fast and aggressive often will pick at larger cichlid's who get bulky and less maneuverable , not when young but get a few dominate Africans who have had time too mature and any large bulky SA will get killed very quickly most likely just for being the biggest fish around and ths the most likely source of competition in the Mbuna's eyes. 

- Breeding activity, more so with the SA's, Mbuna mouth brooders and if female can hide she will and SA's learn quickly not to get near dancing male Mbuna lol. But SA's nest and if they decide too do this Africans might get killed off as you'll find they are territorial too back down from a breeding pair of SA's. Most fish of any kind wont survive a breeding pair 's of SA cichlid attacking unless they run away!

- Feeding Mbuna are vegetarian species Most SA cichlids require higher protein you'll want too inc-operate protein for the SA's but Mbuna eating too much will develop bloat rather quickly in many species


----------



## Vman (Jan 20, 2011)

When I first started I had a Jack Dempsey,keyhole,convicts,severum,and Africans.The only problem that I had was that the Severum died. After about six months I believe she got stressed out. It's not the best idea but can be done,especially when you start them off young. Adding Sa that are not used to Cichlid salt may shock them for the first while.


----------



## Shell Dweller (Jul 11, 2010)

I have had 2 firemouths mixed with my africans for about 1 year now. No problems.


----------

